# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Dictate, speech recognition add-in, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Dictate, a Microsoft Garage project

Published on Jun 20, 2017




> Dictate is an free Microsoft Office add-in for Outlook, Word and PowerPoint which converts speech to text using the state of the art speech recognition behind Cortana and Microsoft Translator. Currently available for Windows OS. Download Dictate and start typing with your own voice!

----------

